# Can I put a cap over my bass traps?



## Chipbyrd (May 26, 2012)

I am putting in some DIY bass traps. I have 4x24x48 rigid fiber glass. From what I have seen, it won’t be hard to make the trap. I can make a frame, upholster it, and stick it in the corner. But here’s where I have a couple questions. First, what if I put another 16” piece behind the 24”? Is that overkill? It seems like more would be better, as shape of my room is odd and I actually have five corners. Would the extra piece likely make a significant difference in that configuration? And second, I was thinking about making a decorative shelf to set on the trap. If it is closed on top will it decrease its effectiveness?

Thanks you in advance for your help. I am clueless. 

Chip


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Clueless! (just kidding). Welcome to the shack Chip.

What you're proposing will certainly help performance. That said, it's a lot easier and honestly, as or more effective to just make a 6" panel straddling the corner.

Covering the top is simply going to prevent any reflected waves from getting into the back side. Given the size of bass waves though, it would be more of an impact on the mids and highs.

Bryan


----------



## Chipbyrd (May 26, 2012)

One of the things I was thinking of doing is cutting the corners of the bass traps at a 45 degree angle so the fit flush up agains the corners. That's why I would double the width to 8 inches. 

The reason For the cap over this is purely decorative.

Although my listening area is in the basement, and technically "my area," I still have to keep my wife happy. But if these things will seriously hinder the sonics in the room, she can be persuaded .


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The cap isn't a big deal in terms of bass performance. If you want to minimize the problem, maybe you just build a 'grille' for the top so it looks finished but really is nothing more than cloth over an open frame.

Bryan


----------



## Chipbyrd (May 26, 2012)

The grill idea is great. That I can do. What about cutting the corners at 45 degrees so they fit flush in the corner. Will I lose much in performance? And will the 8" compensate.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Cutting the corners is fine. Honestly, once you go to 6" thick, you can make a solid chunk style absorber of the same dimensions and same height with the same material. 8" will certainly work well, don't get me wrong, just looking at the cost benefit

Bryan


----------



## Chipbyrd (May 26, 2012)

Thank you for the help. If I did the super chuck thing, how much difference would there be between 16" face and 24 "?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Besides losing approx 1/3 of the surface area, you'd also be significantly cutting down the average and max thickness as well as losing distance between the leading face and the boundaries. In short, you'll get less absorption and it won't reach as deep into the bass. The figures I give you for 6" thick straddling vs the chunk would make 17x17x24" triangles.

Bryan


----------

